# Tomb Kings - Chariot Heavy?



## MrPete

So i'm looking over the TK book and find myself considering an army featuring lots of chariots. Thing is, they're expensive points wise. So i'm wondering what to back them up with, and how to get the maximum use out of them. My main opponents are VC and DoC, so I pretty much know what i'm up against (ghouls and bloodletters). 

Anyone got any experience using chariot heavy TK in 8th edition? And if so, how do they perform?


----------



## Ratvan

You know when teh Tomb Kings book first came out I found myself thinking along exactly the same lines. I have not seen teh book however so what follows is estimation and common snes e(so will be wrong more then likely)

Obviously with Chariots you are going to hit hard and fast so the majority of the damage will be done by impact hits. I would assume therefore that in the remaining rounds of combat you are mor ethen likely going to lose due to static combat resolution so you will be reliant on magic to help keep your chariots alive. I would back them up with something like Necropolis Knights for the poisoned attacks and killing blow. 

Maybe include a War/Necrosphinx to give your enemy a real headache to try and decide whether to target your monsters or your ben hurr style chariot army


----------



## Tanarri

The Chariots are deadly. Just maneuver them so they can flank charge and you should almost always break your opponent. If you are playing against hardier troops you may need to charge with multiple units but usually charging a flank and getting 3d6 S5 Impact hits does the job.


----------



## DaveC64

I find the best way to use chariots in whatever game I play with them. Is to tie up the enemy with troops, which can hold the lines at least for a short. Then smash your chariots in the flanks or the rear of the enemy.

If possible avoid head on charges with chariots (unless its you know that they will win) and I always avoid fighting heavy cavalry with them too.

Hope that helps =O)


----------



## Ratvan

If its any help I played against a TK army at 1500 that was Chariot heavy, they just don't really hack it against Empire Detachment System I found. Whether this is because my opponant hasn't yet mastered them or whether I am just that damn good (haha) with my army is debateable. 

Basically you need them to hit flanks and rear to pay for their points, you also need to avoid missile, cannon fire and magic as much as possible so you will need a suicide unit to allow your chariots to get close. I still very much want a complete chariot army but will deffinately have to plan out the tactics very carefully before the games.


----------



## olderplayer

I've played two TK armies with chariot units (one of four and one of six in two ranks and was not impressed beyond the initial impact hits. The chariots are only good if they can hit a flank of a unit already in combat. They have to hit something really soft and break it because chariots don't do that well in extended combat and the tendency of chariots to crumble quickly when losing on SCR is a real problem. They do get more attacks than one would expect but they are really most effective for target saturation and getting an extra move in the magic phase with the signature spell. I find that running a hydra into the chariots or getting the drop on them really kills them.


----------



## Tim/Steve

I think they are a great counter assault 'threat' unit... but that their actual effect is fairly minor. They work nicely with a 'gunline' feel to an army sitting in a position to threaten anyone who approaches the gunline. They have the potential to utterly mash a unit when they charge, which can often scare opponents (especially me) into not wanting to come close.... but when I have seen them charge they've rarely done as much as has been feared. If needed I would certainly risk being charged by them... and if I had a big infantry unit I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Akatsuki13

It depends on how you use your TK army. Chariots are the iconic Tomb King unit and certainly their best Core unit but I personally find that Chariot heavy armies aren't as great as they first seem and for two reasons. First they're expense at 55pts a piece, standing at the same point range as the Ushabti, Necropolis Knights and Sepulchral Stalkers. So basically a Core Choice at the Special Choice price range. Second they suffer the same weakness of all undead, they lack staying power in combat beyond their initial charge without outside help.

In my experience most TK players use their Chariots in one of two ways, the Spear or the Sickle. In the Spear, they'll have one large Chariot group in the center of their army led by their King and a guarded Liche nearby, preferably in a unit of Skeleton Horse Archers for support. Basically they'll use the Chariots to ram into the center of the army alongside with some of the Special/Rare heavy-hitters while the Liches focus on heal-buffing from the rear and their ranged units soften up the enemy. However I would not advise using the spear against most armies with big infantry blocks. 

The Sickle is how I prefer to use them. A group or two of them backed by some cavalry and mounted Liche on the flank of my army. When the rest of my army meets the enemy they'll charge into their side, either drawing stronger units away from the main fight or striking a large infantry block from two sides.


----------



## vulcan666

cant remeber the exact number of chariots my friend uses but it is an amazing chariot list.
18 chariots with full command
1 tomb king
1 bsb
the hirophant with cloak of dunes
the unit then precedes to run around the board shurging off a lot of attacks because of the armour saves and the regen save. they are also beyound nasty in close combat with their impact hits


----------



## il-Fieres

emmm, the hierophant cannot join the Chariots... just so you know


----------



## Akatsuki13

I'm pretty sure he knows as the Liche has the Cloak of Dunes.


----------



## Deathypoo

The confusion stems from the part about regen save, I imagine... how exactly do the chariots have a regen save?


----------



## Lord Azune

I may be ressurecting this but while the normal liche priest can't join a chariot unit making the idea of cloak of dunes useless. Your Heirophant may join a chariot unit if you use Settra or Arkhan giving the chariots the 6+ regen save.


----------



## vulcan666

i would say the lich priest can join with the chariots, he has cloack of dunes meaning he would normally be moving faster than the chariots anyway and the rule is the unit moves at the speen of its slowist unit, which is why you can have mounted cahrectors in big blocks of infantry


----------



## Lord Azune

Under 8th ed rules: characters can't join a unit of chariots. Under Tomb King rules for chariots: Any character of the TK army with a chariot can join a unit of chariots. So, even with the cloak, it can't join the unit. Unless I'm completely mistaken.


----------

